# [HOWTO] bootsplah avec le noyau 2.6.12-gentoo

## guitoo

Apres avoir eu quelques surprises en passant au noyau 2.6.12 avec le boot splash je me suis dit que ça pourrait etre utile de compiler ici toutes les manip necessaire pour réaliser le passage sans heurts. Donc voici la marche a suivre. Si vous avez des problèmes, faites le savoir et j'essairais de mettre le post à jour. Je suppose ici que vous avez deja un noyau precedent deja configuré pour utiliser le bootsplash. 

Comme d'hab on commence par installer les sources et a creer un lien symbolique de /usr/src/linux vers /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo, apres avoir mis a jour portage.

```

emerge sync

emerge gentoo-sources

rm /usr/src/linux

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4 /usr/src/linux

```

vous pouvez recuperer votre ancien .config et utiliser oldconfig pour compiler le nouveau noyau.

```

cd /usr/src/linux

cp ../linux-2.6-* .

make oldconfig

make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzimage /boot/kernel-6.6.12-gentoo-r4

```

"oldconfig" va vous indiquer les nouvelle options disponibles

 Vous pouvez mettre les options par defaut (non partout pour les nouveau driver). SI vous voulez quand meme savoir ce que vous faite, vous taper "?" pour avoir le descriptif de l'option.

Ensuite il faut emerger la derniere version de splashutils (et les autres modules comme nvidia-kernel ou ndiswrapper)

```

emerge splashutils nvidia-kernel

etc-update

```

il faut ensuite recontruire initrd avec la nouvelle version de splashutils. (ici avec le theme emergence en 1024x768)

```

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -r 1024x768 emergence

```

Il faut egalement modifier la commande de boot avec la nouvelle version du splash en rajoutant les options CONSOLE=/dev/tty1. Ici pour grub

```

title=Gentoo Linux (bootsplash)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda2 splash=silent,theme:emergence,fadein video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

"quiet" empeche l'affichage des messages du noyaux qui apparaissait avant l'apparition du splash de chargement. Cette option n'est pas indispensable mais c'est plus joli avec  :Smile:  .

"CONSOLE=/dev/tty1" indique sur quel tty le mode silent doit etre affiché

Par contre je sais pas exactement a quoi sert "fadein" ni meme si il est indispensable.

Si /dev/tty1 n'est pas présent au moment du boot voici la marche a suivre:

```

mount --bind / /lib/splash/tmp

mknod /lib/splash/tmp/dev/tty1 c 4 1

umount /lib/splash/tmp

```

J'espère que ça vous sera utile  :Smile: Last edited by guitoo on Fri Jul 08, 2005 7:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kopp

Bonne idée! ça peut être pratique, mais une question

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda1 splash=silent,theme:emergence,fadein video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet
> 
> initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 

 

video=vesafb ne marche-t-il pas que quand tu as choisi vesafb et pas vesafb-tng ? ou est ce universel?Last edited by kopp on Fri Jul 08, 2005 7:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guitoo

"video=vesafb" est mettre pour vesafb et vesafb-tng. Il me semble d'ailleur que j'utilise ce dernier.

D'ailleur si quelqun a les manips pour un noyau compilé avec genkernel ou la configuration du boot avec LILO, je completerais le howto.

----------

## kopp

pour la configuration lilo :

```

image=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-gentoo-r4

        label="gentoo2.6.12"

        root=/dev/sda5

        append="video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:gentoo CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet"

        read-only

```

----------

## _kal_

Petite explication sur :

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda1 splash=silent,theme:emergence,fadein video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet
> 
> initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

 

vesafb est le driver utilisé si tu choisis vesafb ou vesafb-tbg. Cependant, si tu choisi vesafb (obligatoire pour les AMD64 car vesafb-tng non supporté), alors tu doi spécifier la résolution autrement :

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda1 splash=silent,theme:emergence,fadein vga=0x318 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet
> 
> initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

 

L'inconvénient, c'est qu'on perd la possibilité de monter au dessus de 60Hz en console si vous êtes en vesafb simple  :Mad: 

L'ensemble des possibilités de valeurs pour "vga" sont dispo sur la doc. Gentoo :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

Voilà  :Wink: 

EDIT: L'option "fadein" sert à faire apparaitre le splash en "s'incrustant" sur un laps de temps il me semble. En apparaissant petit à petit quoi  :Laughing: 

A l'époque ou j'avais testé ce nouveau fbsplash en 2.6.12, j'avais un problème sur une console qui était desactivée, la 2 ou la 1 je ne sais plus...

----------

